# MK4 Jetta Rear Brake Upgrade Question



## Timmy F. (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello all.
I've seen quite a few 280mm *rear* brake upgrades around for the MK4 Jetta that appear to be nothing more than two brackets and rotors (uses stock calipers, etc.). An example of one of these kits are the level 2 kit at http://www.evoms.com/vw Brakes.htm 
I'm assuming that these rotors and brackets are OEM spec rotors off of something. Does anybody know what?
I have a rotor preference and would like to source my own rotors and get my hands on the brackets.
Thanks in advance for your assistance.
Tim


----------



## Modr8rH8r (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Rear Brake Upgrade Question (Timmy F.)*

Probably off of a 20th A E or an R32


----------



## tyub (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Rear Brake Upgrade Question (Modr8rH8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Modr8rH8r* »_Probably off of a 20th A E or an R32

Nope, the 20th/R32 brakes are 256mm and vented. The 280mm kit is made by eurospec and I don't think they are using OEM VW parts because when I tried to get replacement rotors I could only get them directly from eurospec. If you want readily available rotors I'd recommend going with the 20thAE or GLI setup.


----------



## Timmy F. (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Rear Brake Upgrade Question (tyub)*

Thanks for the info.
Can you point me to where I can find info on the 20th AE or GLI rear brake conversion for a plain ol' MK4 Jetta? 

Thanks.
Tim


----------



## Modr8rH8r (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Rear Brake Upgrade Question (Timmy F.)*

I think rpi sells the conversion kit


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Rear Brake Upgrade Question (Modr8rH8r)*

I have the ECS Tuning Stage 1R upgrade on my car, and it's merely a larger two-piece rotor and a caliper bracket. It utilizes the OE caliper and pads. The main advantage is mechanical leverage with a minor gain in cooling ability.
If you want the GLI/337/R32/20AE brakes, check the classifieds. There are usually a couple people selling them at any time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

